# Jurassic World 2: Bleibt nach dem Abspann noch sitzen, da kommt noch was



## Darkmoon76 (7. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World 2: Bleibt nach dem Abspann noch sitzen, da kommt noch was* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Jurassic World 2: Bleibt nach dem Abspann noch sitzen, da kommt noch was*


----------



## bligg (7. Juni 2018)

ich freue mich wieder mal wie in kleinkind auf das spiel und film


----------



## Frullo (8. Juni 2018)

Szenen nach dem Abspann (egal ob bei Filmen oder heutzutage vermehrt auch nach dem Ende eines Spieles) mögen ganz nett sein, aber sind definitiv Zeitverschwendung - nicht falsch verstehen: Nicht die Szene an sich ist Verschwendung, sondern die Zeit die man da noch im Kino sitzenbleiben soll bzw. in Spielen einen unüberspringbaren Abspann über sich ergehen lassen soll ist verschwendete Zeit. Sorry: Der Name des "Assistant Consultant Light Effects Miami" interessiert mich nicht die Bohne und ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass es der Mehrheit von Kinobesuchern und Spielern genauso geht wie mir.

Ist zwar verständlich, dass jeder Mitwirkende sich verewigt wissen will, aber nicht auf Kosten meiner Zeit...


----------

